# More eye candy for you.......



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Male _Viridovipera vogelii_

_







_


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW what a beautiful snake:2thumb:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

beautiful mate, though i have come to expect it from you!

you also have pm coming!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Always a stunning sight to see em Whacking those Meathooks in


not the other white meat ofcourse


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

awesome:2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

And he's a daddy, my female dropped five youngsters this afternoon:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> And he's a daddy, my female dropped five youngsters this afternoon:2thumb::2thumb:


Nice one mate, congrats:cheers:


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice! love the colours


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> And he's a daddy, my female dropped five youngsters this afternoon:2thumb::2thumb:


congrats :no1:


beautiful snake! :flrt:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Everytime i see these snakes i find them absolutely stunning, if they werent DWA i would def have a couple of them.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Fantastic, stunning pictures of a stunning snake.

Congrats on the babies too.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Viridovipera Vogeli*

Vogels Pit Vipers are stunning and those pictures are brilliant.

Anymore young V.Vipera pictures most welcome!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOAH check those front fangs!!!!! :eek4: :flrt:

what a beautiful beautiful snake... really awe inspiring..


how i long for the future where ive actually got a suitable room and experience for DWA...


----------

